# Still Life Photography



## stroker (Jan 26, 2011)

Im currently doing some simple still lifes while it is cold outside. Im here looking for tips on camera settings, lighting and composition. Can anybody help?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 26, 2011)

Still lifes of what?  Whats your setup?

With such little information, its hard to give any accurate or useful advice.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## gsgary (Jan 26, 2011)

These are just rolled up paper on perspex and black material backdrop and studio flash but could be done with simple lamps


----------



## stroker (Jan 26, 2011)

^ I really like those shots, and the reflection is a nice touch. 
My setup is my minolta 35mm, with the kit lense and a 35-105mm telephoto with a macro range. I know, limited and outdated but Its what I have to start with.
I was hoping that some people would give me inspiration for composition as I am currently out of ideas.
thanks for the quick reply


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 26, 2011)

stroker said:


> ^ I really like those shots, and the reflection is a nice touch.
> My setup is my minolta 35mm, with the kit lense and a 35-105mm telephoto with a macro range. I know, limited and outdated but Its what I have to start with.
> I was hoping that some people would give me inspiration for composition as I am currently out of ideas.
> thanks for the quick reply


 
Using paper can really come out well.  Twisting it into different shapes, rolling it, etc.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## gsgary (Jan 26, 2011)

stroker said:


> ^ I really like those shots, and the reflection is a nice touch.
> My setup is my minolta 35mm, with the kit lense and a 35-105mm telephoto with a macro range. I know, limited and outdated but Its what I have to start with.
> I was hoping that some people would give me inspiration for composition as I am currently out of ideas.
> thanks for the quick reply



Have a drink on me


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 26, 2011)

Search for still life on Flickr. :thumbup:

More ideas than your brain can handle.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Search for still life on Flickr. :thumbup:
> 
> More ideas than your brain can handle.


I started doing this with ALOT of pictures haha, im glad you showed me the gallery of guitars that time, ive been looking at stuff on there ever since


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 26, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Search for still life on Flickr. :thumbup:
> ...


 

:thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## stroker (Jan 26, 2011)

I used google but completely forgot about flicker and photobucket! I need to get a nice reflective surface to start putting things on.
Any good ideas for B&W? Im only 11 shots into a 36 exposure roll before I go back to color..


----------

